# Please don't Kill me but...



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

What is the best "Active" Sub system on the market. We just bought a boat and we want to add a little thump on the Party Barge. Also if it were lower wattage to keep the non alternator'ed Batteries charged while rocking that'd be great. So Like I said, Please don throw this in the stupid question Forum...

- DIY Dom


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know how well a sub + amp will work without an alternator for current, but this looks like a good bet: MB Quart NWF-254 (nwf254) - Marine Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix

BTW, there's nothing to be embarrassed of if you post in the dumb question forum.


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

bass and low current draw are hard to put together. I would say an ID10 by Image Dynamics, not sure what amp but run it at 4ohms as most amps are more efficient. Class d amp.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The amplifier needs to do 800 watts @ 4 ohms something like this would work - http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4000-Watt-M...iewItem&pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item414efabe58

The subwoofer needs to be "high efficiency" and at 4 ohms minimum ,* 8 ohms preferred!*, a 4 ohm DVC wired in series would be 8 ohms.

The box will be very large probally [ A fully charged battery should be taken with your friends daily trips on the water , spare ], unless you want to understand the w3rd stranded extremely well.... oars a must !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PPI-15-Subw...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item1c097bb520

* Continuous Power Handling: 300 Watts RMS

* Impedance: 8 ohm
*
* SPL: 91.47 dB*
*
This might be the ticket* - http://www.topaudiousa.com/servlet/Detail?no=274

Resonance 41Hz

Usable Frequency Range 44Hz-800Hz

*Sensitivity 95.5*


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

dantonel said:


> What is the best "Active" Sub system on the market.


Thank you for all of the suggestions so far. I am trying to find a bit more of an "All-in-one" system since they are compact and usually low wattage. something like this:

http://www.carstereoneeds.com/product_info.php?products_id=7306

I found one on eBay for 50 bucks but it ends in 1 day...


----------



## theredraven (Feb 25, 2010)

dantonel said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions so far. I am trying to find a bit more of an "All-in-one" system since they are compact and usually low wattage. something like this:
> 
> http://www.carstereoneeds.com/product_info.php?products_id=7306
> 
> I found one on eBay for 50 bucks but it ends in 1 day...


If you're looking for an "All-in-one" system, then why are you asking on *diy*mobileaudio?

Only advice is to get a separate battery for the system and upgrade the alternator.


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

Question... Do boats have alternators? Ok so an all in one isn't so DIY... but installing it myself would be.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Inboard/outboards have alternators.

This will go - http://www.carstereoneeds.com/produc...oducts_id=7306


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ Link not working.

Determining the current draw of the system at normal listening levels and the output of the alternator at normal RPM; this is where I would start if your motor has an alternator.

An inboard will have a regular car type alternator and can be upgraded. Outboards are built in such a small shell that they most likely will need to be rewound if you need more power.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Like said above, Yes most boats have alternators. Most anyway. I have installed plenty of systems in boats, including subs.


----------



## Schuffler (Mar 2, 2010)

Every boat has an alternator of some sorts. Well, except for smaller outboards that are pull start... But who really listens with the boat running? Deep cycle batteries will provide many hours of thump on the water, just make sure your starting battery is somehow isolated from the accessory batteries. Let me know if you have any questions about the electrical issues. I have installed many systems in boats including my own.

Btw, what kind of boat are we talking about?

Why not do an amplified marine Bazooka tube. They are efficient and sound decent in a boat. I would suggest high level inputs unless you have a strong low level signal.


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

2003 Sun Tracker Party Barge Pontoon boat. I might just have to try that Bazooka tube. you say they make powered ones?


----------



## Schuffler (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep. Bazooka MBTA8100 Marine BT Series 8" Bass Tube® with built-in 100-watt amplifier at Crutchfield.com

You can usualy find them cheaper on fleabay or elsewhere on the web.

The next issue is placement. It is a good idea to make up some long cables to experiment with how it sounds under the seats or wherever else you have the space. Then when you are happy, make it permanent.


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Schu, I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

scuba8 is a vote or the NOS bottle version 
Bazooka SCUBA8 Marine Inspired 8 inch 4Ohm Subwoofer Tube System


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely. 
Put this woofer IB then you'll be golden  

You'll be able to use only 300rms and have really good SPL (even down to 25-30hz) 

Kelvin


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BAZOOKA BT1014 10" SUB BOX BASS TUBE CAR AUDIO 200W NEW : eBay Motors (item 130380933606 end time May-05-10 15:51:13 PDT)


> The BT1014. Descended directly from the original Bass Tubes Enclosure is the biggest, baddest Bass Tube built by Bazooka!
> 
> This 200 watt beast is also super efficient, thanks to the Bass Tubes Enclosure .
> 
> ...


Get as many as you can afford


----------

